
Watch this spacetime: gravitational wave discovery expected - agd
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/feb/09/watch-this-spacetime-gravitational-wave-discovery-expected
======
arcanus
If confirmed, it should be virtually a guaranteed nobel. If debunked, it will
be this years BICEP/cosmic-dust.

I'm happy to see the LIGO team taking the time to really vet this thoroughly,
despite the considerable rumors around it.

